# Alien prequel in the works



## pink freud (Apr 26, 2010)

Ridley Scott talks up 'nasty' Alien prequel ? The Register

Ridley Scott - Good.

3D - Maybe good, maybe horrible.

I hope that it will be more survival/horror than action.


----------



## orb451 (Apr 26, 2010)

This the same prequel this thread mentions?:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mo...ridley-scott-to-direct-new-alien-prequel.html


----------



## pink freud (Apr 26, 2010)

No, this one is in 3D....


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 19, 2010)

You call that a spam? Hope your mum is proud of your career.


3D? Hmmm....skeptical.


----------



## groph (May 19, 2010)

Yeah well you're too cow, man.

I don't really like 3D movies, at least judging by Avatar. That just gave me a headache, and it wasn't the generic plot and the general overratedness of the movie.

But shit, I'll watch anything that has xenomorphs in it. Can't wait.

EDIT: if Avatar had xenomorphs, I would have liked it a lot more.


----------



## Spinedriver (May 20, 2010)

I'm kinda hoping that the whole 3D thing'll die off as well. I think the main reason for filmmakers wanting to make their movies 3D isn't so much for the reason that it's more entertaining for the audience. It's so they can get the extra $4 per ticket that 3D movies get over regular ones.

I mean look at Clash Of The Titans, it was supposed to be just a regular release but with all of the money Avatar was pulling in, the directors decided to re-shoot a few scenes and alter some cgi shots here & there to make it '3D'. In the end it's probably good they did because if it wasn't for the higher ticket prices, it wouldn't have made near the amount it did.

Even George Lucas is wanting to 'revisit' the Star Wars franchise again and re-release them in 3D. 

Perhaps this is Hollywood's way of striking back at the whole 'downloading' problem. Just jack up ticket prices and give people a cheap pair of glasses to watch some mediocre effects shots.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 20, 2010)

Spinedriver said:


> Even George Lucas is wanting to 'revisit' the Star Wars franchise again and re-release them in 3D.



I think I just threw up a little bit.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think I just threw up a little bit.


Yeah...He said he wanted to go back and redo all the old ones and make them 3D. 

Hey, Guys 
I know this is way off topic.
But supposedly Lucas is going to release a new Star Wars in 2021.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 20, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah...He said he wanted to go back and redo all the old ones and make them 3D.
> 
> Hey, Guys
> I know this is way off topic.
> But supposedly Lucas is going to release a new Star Wars in 2021.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


>


I mean I don't know if it's true or not.
I just read an interview with a Star Wars fan club interview with Lucas.


----------



## Bungle (May 20, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah...He said he wanted to go back and redo all the old ones and make them 3D.
> 
> Hey, Guys
> I know this is way off topic.
> But supposedly Lucas is going to release a new Star Wars in 2021.


Let's just wait until the tv series comes out, then we'll see about any new SW films being released.

As for the Alien prequel. No. Let's just leave it at the first two Alien films. Because they only made two right?


----------



## fateofthorns666 (May 20, 2010)

just went to the register, ehh doesnt sound too appealing. chemical weapon or to clean up a planet. cmon and bungle they made 4, alien, aliens, alien3 and alien ressurection. 3 and ressurection sucked....balls.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 20, 2010)

Bungle said:


> Let's just wait until the tv series comes out, then we'll see about any new SW films being released.
> 
> As for the Alien prequel. No. Let's just leave it at the first two Alien films. Because they only made two right?


A TV series would be terrible in my opinion. What they need is go back is to the old republic and show how that was formed if anything. Because you would Yoda and all the old guys. Even the evil ones.


----------



## Origin (May 20, 2010)

I hate 3D movies. Just...pointless, expensive and a pain in the ass to me. 

I would love to see more GOOD Star Wars, which basically means I hope Lucas never makes anything again.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 20, 2010)

fateofthorns666 said:


> just went to the register, ehh doesnt sound too appealing. chemical weapon or to clean up a planet. cmon and bungle they made 4, alien, aliens, alien3 and alien ressurection. 3 and ressurection sucked....balls.


 
dont forget avp - aliens vs. predator & avp 2: requim. also in the second predator movie, near the end when danny glover is in the spaceship, he goes into a trophy room with human & various skulls. look closely and you will see xenomorph skull on the wall too. 



Xiphos68 said:


> Yeah...He said he wanted to go back and redo all the old ones and make them 3D.
> 
> 
> Hey, Guys
> ...


 
i love lucas but he is like disney. remake it, repackage it & milk it for all it's worth. heck i bought every version of the star wars movies that came out. as far as that goes i did the same with the aliens series...... infact i got a wtb ad here for one of the hr giger guitars 

they have been talking about doing the last 3 in his series for a long time. i work at a game & movie store and you would be suprised at how many people are confused about the order in which the star wars movies are in.

fwiw

the orig. 3 are ep. iv, v & vi
the newer 3 are ep. i, ii, iii
the ones he wants to do takes place after return of the jedi (vi)


----------



## Bungle (May 20, 2010)

fateofthorns666 said:


> bungle they made 4, alien, aliens, alien3 and alien ressurection.


I know, I just refuse to acknowledge 3 and Resurrection 

As for the SW tv series, it's currently in production here in Sydney


----------



## ittoa666 (May 21, 2010)

Spinedriver said:


> Even George Lucas is wanting to 'revisit' the Star Wars franchise again and re-release them in 3D.


----------



## Triple-J (May 21, 2010)

orb451 said:


> This the same prequel this thread mentions?:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/mo...ridley-scott-to-direct-new-alien-prequel.html



 Yes sir it most certainly is.

I think it's worth bearing in mind that Scott also announced a Bladerunner sequel in the late 90's called Metropolis which gathered up a bit of steam in terms of development but never materialised and considering how long ago this Alien prequel was announced I'm thinking it might go the same way.

As for Star Wars I wish George Lucas would stop cause he seems like an insecure perfectionist who keeps adding things to Star Wars for no real reason at all plus I can't take talk of Star Wars sequels seriously anymore cause it just makes me think of this......


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 21, 2010)

Triple-J said:


>




Love that sketch. 

I think a Star Wars series could genuinely be good if it was done in the right way. You have a lot more time to actually flesh out characters, insead of being committed to building up this plot in just an couple hours. You have a whole series to expand on, and it doesn't need to be based around Anakin Skywalker. A series after the original trilogy could be good, showing the reformation of the Jedi council and the return of a new Sith. No Skywaker shit, just new, deeper characters.

As for Alien, I repeat the fact I think the mystery of the aliens existence is what makes them scary. Knowing where they came from makes them les mysterious and less threatening. I thinkt hey should go back to basics. and have a single alien. Make things real scary like the first film.


----------



## MFB (May 21, 2010)

In sticking with Triple-J's theme, I present to you all my feeling on this George Lucas matter (and can also be applied to the Alien prequel)


----------



## jkspawn (May 21, 2010)

As long as its Ridley Scott, theres a chance it could be good.


----------



## Vairocarnal (Jun 26, 2010)

Hopefully, this'll ACTUALLY cover/explain/show/illustrate HOW and WHY the predators decided to create the xenomorphs for their rite of passage. I mean, yeah it's in the comic books and the what-not but I WANT TO SEE IT!!!


----------



## iddqd (Jan 6, 2011)

Well i'm sceptical about 3D for an Alien movie. As far as i know, this technique does not work well with dark video - and can you image aliens hopping over green gras? I dont ;-)
But hey, Ridley Scott has proven himself as a genious producer in the first alien movie. If you remember, you didnt even see the alien for over an whole hour. Furthermore he'll join forces with H.R.Giger himself (and not stole his ideas this time). Thats why I'm really looking forward that this will be an outstanding movie.

Btw - Scott tried to get Leonardo Dicaprio as main character who refused because he's filming with Clint Eastwood right now.
As female actress Noomie Rapace is rumored (known as the punk girl from the Stieg Larsson film adaptions).


----------

